# How Do I remove an adjustable door threshold



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Going to need a picture and a better fescription of the problem--

Are you hoping to remove the entire aluminum thresh hold or simply the wood adjusible portion?


----------



## mhchilders (Apr 22, 2012)

*How to remove an adjustable door threshold*

I want to remove both the aluminum and wooden portions of the threshold.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Does it look similar to this pic
If so, pull away the rubber to see the mounting screws.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The one shown is not adjustable, may be this one.
http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...b=14j1v2337&sigi=11si8o4jo&.crumb=cpCLpHoH11V


----------

